# Parameter



## flashgod (30. August 2002)

Hi wie kann ich eine ganz normale exe Datei öffenen
Mit einem Link. und dieser dann einen parameter übergeben.

geht das irgendwie?
mit normalen HTML scheint es nicht zu gehen

DANKE


----------



## GiminiC (30. August 2002)

Du hast recht, mit HTML geht das nicht, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn, stell dir mal vor, du gehst auf eine Seite und es öffnet sich 200 mal das Notepad oder ähnliches.

Schau dir mal an, wie es auf einigen CDs von Zeitschriften funktioniert, diese benutzen eigene Browser oderplugins zu bestehenden browsern.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. August 2002)

eine normale windows-anwendung kann man schon öffnen, nur halt nicht automatisch. du könntest einfach einen link auf die datei legen, die beim benutzer liegt. beispielsweise 
	
	
	



```
<a href="C:\winnt\notepad.exe">blablub</a>
```
 aber parameter übergeben geht mit html definitiv nicht.
und nicht alle zeitschriften benutzen ein indexmenü auf html-basis. das sind teilweise eigenständige programme, die einfach nur so aussehen, als wären es html-dateien.


----------



## flashgod (30. August 2002)

*k danke jungs*

hab mir wie schon gesagt gedacht das da mit html nix zu machen ist.

hab aber ein vbscript geschrieben das dies fabelhaft lößt


----------

